# La sonnerie de votre réveil...



## p4bl0 (9 Septembre 2007)

Hello !

L'autre jour en zappant je suis tombé sur le générique d'un dessin animé qui s'appelle "Code Lyoko" et je me suis immédiatement dis "si je trouve la musique de ce générique sans les paroles ça fera un réveil parfait !". Par contre la musique n'a rien de spécialement intéressant, ça me plaît juste en réveil.

Un petit coup de Google, un téléchagement et un transfert via bluetooth plus tard, le morceaux était sur mon portable. Effectivement c'est un réveil assez sympa pour moi qui aime me réveiller en douceur .

Vous pouvez écouter la musique en question ici (ça sonne beaucoup plus aigu dans QuickTime que sur mon portable, je préfère sur mon portable).


Du coup je me demandais :
Avec quoi vous vous réveillez ? Votre Mac ? Votre portable ? Un radio-réveil ?
Avec une musique en particulier, une playlist, une radio, un BEEP BEEP ?
Et vous préférez vous réveillez doucement ou avec un truc qui fait plein de bruit d'un coup ?
Si vous le pouvez, postez ici la musique qui vous fait vous lever de bonne (ou mauvaise) humeur le matin 


Ah oui et si vous pouviez éviter l'inévitable, vous savez le post avec une musique assourdissante et un message douteux écrit en gros et rouge (oui Patoch', je parle de toi  :love: ).


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2007)

France Inter. J'ai horreur de la musique ou d'une sonnerie quelconque au r&#233;veil. J'ai besoin d'entendre des voix. D'ailleurs, quand c'est possible, je pr&#233;f&#232;re de beaucoup un simple &#171; Bonjour, mon c&#339;ur. &#187;


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2007)

Radio (vivacité) pour avoir les infos régionales au réveil


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2007)

moi c'est mon chat. C'est son et lumière.

Miaou et léchouilles.

oui je sais; léchouilles, c'est hors charte mais je parlais du minou.


----------



## G2LOQ (9 Septembre 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> moi c'est mon chat. C'est son et lumière.
> 
> Miaou et léchouilles.
> 
> oui je sais; *léchouilles*, c'est hors charte mais je parlais *du minou*.



Ouais, effectivement, un peu hors charte. 

:rose:


----------



## Amok (9 Septembre 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> l&#233;chouilles (...) du minou.



Jamais le matin. J'ai encore l'olfactif en &#233;tat de marche.

Mais &#224; part ca, nous avons &#224; peu pr&#232;s le m&#234;me r&#233;veil : "_mraou meow_", qui se traduit en gros par : "_il n'y a plus de croquettes, l&#232;ve toi fissa_". 

Mais ca change r&#233;guli&#232;rement. Il y a aussi des "_mais c'est dingue, tu &#233;tais seul hier soir ou tu t'es fait aider par un copain ?_", des "_Je rentre chez ma m&#232;re avant de tomber honteusement amoureuse_" (Doqu&#233;ville), des "_Je dois me d&#233;p&#234;cher, mon mari va rentrer de son travail de nuit_", des "_Tu es bien meilleur que Roberto_, _en plus je me suis niqu&#233; les reins dans sa ZX: never again_", des "_C'est bon : t'es qualifi&#233; pour P&#233;kin 2008_", des "_J'ai jamais vu si rapide_" (mais en g&#233;n&#233;ral celles qui disent ca sont moches, ne connaissent pas Supermoquette et j'&#233;tais saoul), des "_ouah! ouah!_" ou des "_b&#234;&#234;&#234;&#234;hhh_" (saoul aussi), des (avec accent) "_c'est fou : les fran&#231;ais sont vraiments meilleurs que les Espagnols_" (valable aussi avec Italiens, Su&#233;dois, Allemands, Suisses, Belges, Ouzb&#232;ques), des "_Dire qu'il m'a fallu attendre 87 ans pour d&#233;couvrir l'orgasme_" (Dans le cadre d'une &#339;uvre humanitaire), des pratiques "_Merde, je suis en retard pour le taf, j'ai pas entendu le r&#233;veil_", des plus m&#233;dicales "_grace &#224; toi j'ai pu tester l'&#233;lasticit&#233; de mon col et je m'impressionne moi m&#234;me, le corps humain est bien fait_", "_je dois avoir des bleus au foie_", inqui&#232;te : "_J'ai pas le dos fissur&#233;, l&#224; ?_", des plus personnelles "_Mon Moi !_", geek "_T'as du me mettre en vrac la plist_", "_j'ai les autorisation r&#233;par&#233;es pour un bout de temps l&#224;_", "_je ne me suis jamais faite d&#233;fragmenter le disque comme ca_", des idiotes "_on se voit ce soir ?_" (c'est &#224; moi de poser la question), "_tu habites tout seul ?_", "_tu n'es pas d&#233;rang&#233; par notre diff&#233;rence d'&#226;ge, parce que moi pas du tout, au contraire ?_" prises de t&#234;te "_au fait, tu ne m'a pas pas r&#233;pondu hier soir : au final, penses-tu que la philosophie est r&#233;ellement rationnelle ?_" intelligente : "_je file chercher des croissants, tu pr&#233;f&#232;res th&#233; ou caf&#233; ?_", pragmatique et honn&#234;te : "_je te dois combien pour tout ca ?_", voyageuse : "_la derni&#232;re fois que j'ai vu un truc pareil, c'&#233;tait sur un porte avion : la catapulte s'&#233;tait accroch&#233;e dans ma ceinture_", Scientifique "_Ca y est : une femme vient de marcher sur la lune_", Sudiste "_Putaing, con, j'ai le maquis en feu_", cin&#233;phile "_j'ai du oublier de changer la bobine, a un moment je n'ai plus rien compris au film. Il se passe quoi apr&#232;s 'passe ton bras droit sous ta jambe gauche ?_", aventureuse "_Depuis Marco Polo, on a rien fait de mieux_", journaliste "_si t'es d'ac, je te fais 3 pages dans le prochain Cosmopolitain : garder ca pour moi serait criminel et tu lib&#232;res la femme bien plus que Moulinex_", tateuse : "_non, rien, je v&#233;rifiais juste que tu n'avais que deux bras et dix doigts_", asiatique "_j'ai le grain de riz tout cantonais_", administrateur : "_comment ai-je pu te quitter apr&#232;s la naissance de Macinside ?_"...


----------



## pascalformac (9 Septembre 2007)

Amok , t'as oubli&#233;  la d&#233;clinaison autour de 
_"C'est quoi ton nom d&#233;j&#224;?" " Vous z&#234;tes qui vous?"  "Ch' suis o&#249; l&#224;?" _ 

( ca marche dans les 2 sens)

et pour &#234;tre dans le sujet  y  a un r&#233;veil particulierement d&#233;sagr&#233;able
Un t&#233;l&#233;phone mobile  qui sonne,  car dans la fougue de l'action ,  on a oubli&#233; de le mettre en veille et en plus   ce n'est qu'une promo genre "  SFR vous offre 50 SMS..."


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2007)

Amok a dit:


> administrateur : "_comment ai-je pu te quitter après la naissance de Macinside ?_"...


Loin de moi l'idée de balancer la bengilli, mais j'ai ma petite idée sur l'identité de la personne en question.


----------



## mado (9 Septembre 2007)

Joueuse ? Play again..


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2007)

c'est où qu'on met le machin pour relancer le bouzin? c'est où le truc? 

ya pas, ça réveille.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (9 Septembre 2007)

Moi ça dépend, mais en général un truc hard ou rapide comme 1349 ça aide, et puis Children of Bodom ou Sonata Arctica aussi c'est bien rapide


----------



## dool (9 Septembre 2007)

Amok a dit:


> _Ca y est : une femme vient de marcher sur la lune_...



Entendre une telle phrase au réveil ça sous-entend tout de même que tu t'es endormi en plein action,  juste avant son alunissage...et là je dis chapeau !


----------



## Pierrou (9 Septembre 2007)

Trois otions, chez moi...

_"Papapaaa pa pa paaaamm papaapapaapapapaaaaammm !_ C'est &#224; dire le Jingle de France Nympho &#174;

_"Rrrronnrronnrrronnnnronnnnn... lap lap..."_ C'est &#224; dire cet enfoir&#233; de chat qui a d&#233;cid&#233; que sept heures du mat' est une heure d&#233;cente pour son petit dej' :rateau:


_"Debout l&#224; d'dans !" _ C'est &#224; dire mon p&#232;re qui a d&#233;cid&#233; que onze heures et demie est une heure raisonnable pour se lever en vacances...  



Le troisi&#232;me r&#233;veil est dur &#224; jeter par le fen&#234;tre quand m&#234;me...


----------



## p4bl0 (9 Septembre 2007)

J'ai aussi un r&#233;veil Chat qui peut sonner n'importe quand entre le moment ou je m'endors et le moment ou je me l&#232;ve, &#231;a fait "crouiiisss crouiisss" parce que cette abrutie frotte ses coussinet contre ma porte pour que &#231;a grince 

Et si jamais la porte et ouverte alors je peux avoir droit &#224; &#224;peu pr&#232;s tout, du crocage-d'orteil-qui-a-boug&#233; au d&#233;chiqutage de papier ou carton disponible.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (9 Septembre 2007)

Les chats... :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (9 Septembre 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Jamais le matin. J'ai encore l'olfactif en &#233;tat de marche.
> 
> Mais &#224; part ca, nous avons &#224; peu pr&#232;s le m&#234;me r&#233;veil : "_mraou meow_", qui se traduit en gros par : "_il n'y a plus de croquettes, l&#232;ve toi fissa_".
> 
> Mais ca change r&#233;guli&#232;rement. Il y a aussi des "_mais c'est dingue, tu &#233;tais seul hier soir ou tu t'es fait aider par un copain ?_", des "_Je rentre chez ma m&#232;re avant de tomber honteusement amoureuse_" (Doqu&#233;ville), des "_Je dois me d&#233;p&#234;cher, mon mari va rentrer de son travail de nuit_", des "_Tu es bien meilleur que Roberto_, _en plus je me suis niqu&#233; les reins dans sa ZX: never again_", des "_C'est bon : t'es qualifi&#233; pour P&#233;kin 2008_", des "_J'ai jamais vu si rapide_" (mais en g&#233;n&#233;ral celles qui disent ca sont moches, ne connaissent pas Supermoquette et j'&#233;tais saoul), des "_ouah! ouah!_" ou des "_b&#234;&#234;&#234;&#234;hhh_" (saoul aussi), des (avec accent) "_c'est fou : les fran&#231;ais sont vraiments meilleurs que les Espagnols_" (valable aussi avec Italiens, Su&#233;dois, Allemands, Suisses, Belges, Ouzb&#232;ques), des "_Dire qu'il m'a fallu attendre 87 ans pour d&#233;couvrir l'orgasme_" (Dans le cadre d'une &#339;uvre humanitaire), des pratiques "_Merde, je suis en retard pour le taf, j'ai pas entendu le r&#233;veil_", des plus m&#233;dicales "_grace &#224; toi j'ai pu tester l'&#233;lasticit&#233; de mon col et je m'impressionne moi m&#234;me, le corps humain est bien fait_", "_je dois avoir des bleus au foie_", inqui&#232;te : "_J'ai pas le dos fissur&#233;, l&#224; ?_", des plus personnelles "_Mon Moi !_", geek "_T'as du me mettre en vrac la plist_", "_j'ai les autorisation r&#233;par&#233;es pour un bout de temps l&#224;_", "_je ne me suis jamais faite d&#233;fragmenter le disque comme ca_", des idiotes "_on se voit ce soir ?_" (c'est &#224; moi de poser la question), "_tu habites tout seul ?_", "_tu n'es pas d&#233;rang&#233; par notre diff&#233;rence d'&#226;ge, parce que moi pas du tout, au contraire ?_" prises de t&#234;te "_au fait, tu ne m'a pas pas r&#233;pondu hier soir : au final, penses-tu que la philosophie est r&#233;ellement rationnelle ?_" intelligente : "_je file chercher des croissants, tu pr&#233;f&#232;res th&#233; ou caf&#233; ?_", pragmatique et honn&#234;te : "_je te dois combien pour tout ca ?_", voyageuse : "_la derni&#232;re fois que j'ai vu un truc pareil, c'&#233;tait sur un porte avion : la catapulte s'&#233;tait accroch&#233;e dans ma ceinture_", Scientifique "_Ca y est : une femme vient de marcher sur la lune_", Sudiste "_Putaing, con, j'ai le maquis en feu_", cin&#233;phile "_j'ai du oublier de changer la bobine, a un moment je n'ai plus rien compris au film. Il se passe quoi apr&#232;s 'passe ton bras droit sous ta jambe gauche ?_", aventureuse "_Depuis Marco Polo, on a rien fait de mieux_", journaliste "_si t'es d'ac, je te fais 3 pages dans le prochain Cosmopolitain : garder ca pour moi serait criminel et tu lib&#232;res la femme bien plus que Moulinex_", tateuse : "_non, rien, je v&#233;rifiais juste que tu n'avais que deux bras et dix doigts_", asiatique "_j'ai le grain de riz tout cantonais_", administrateur : "_comment ai-je pu te quitter apr&#232;s la naissance de Macinside ?_"...


Sans oublier le tr&#232;s efficace r&#233;veil, celui qui fait se lever l'Amok en une fraction de seconde et partir &#224; toute vitesse : "_Ch&#233;rie, j'ai du retard_"


----------



## Aurélie85 (9 Septembre 2007)

Un réveil qui ne me réveille jamais plus. Il fonctionne pas encore tout à fait, mais je suis sur la bonne voie.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> France Inter. J'ai horreur de la musique ou d'une sonnerie quelconque au réveil. J'ai besoin d'entendre des voix. D'ailleurs, quand c'est possible, je préfère de beaucoup un simple « Bonjour, mon cur. »


Pareil.
Sauf que comme je l'éteins tout de suite, la plupart du temps, j'ai entre une et trois syllabes.


----------



## pascalformac (9 Septembre 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Sans oublier le très efficace réveil, celui qui fait se lever l'Amok en une fraction de seconde et partir à toute vitesse : "_Chérie, j'ai du retard_"


hmmm
ce serait alors plutôt non pas Chéri*e*....
mais  "_Chéri, j'ai du retard_"

Encore que  chacune fait sa vie nocturne  comme elle le sent


----------



## Amok (9 Septembre 2007)

dool a dit:


> Entendre une telle phrase au r&#233;veil &#231;a sous-entend tout de m&#234;me que tu t'es endormi en plein action,  juste avant son alunissage...et l&#224; je dis chapeau !



Ma foi ca peut arriver, c'est exact. Il faut bien avouer que parfois on feint l'orgasme. Les bons coups sont rares ! 



pascalformac a dit:


> hmmm
> ce serait alors plut&#244;t non pas Ch&#233;ri*e*....
> mais  "_Ch&#233;ri, j'ai du retard_"



La premi&#232;re qui m'appelle "ch&#233;ri", je l'&#233;ventre !


----------



## supermoquette (9 Septembre 2007)

Suis-je le seul a appr&#233;cier une bonne marche militaire, avant mon bain froid ?


----------



## G2LOQ (9 Septembre 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Suis-je le seul a apprécier une bonne marche militaire, avant mon bain froid ?



Je suis sur que Vladimir Poutine doit avoir un goût similaire.


----------



## p4bl0 (9 Septembre 2007)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Je suis sur que Vladimir Poutine doit avoir un go&#251;t similaire.


&#192; mon avis Poutine h&#233;site avant le bain froid quand m&#234;me. :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2007)

p4bl0 a dit:


> À mon avis Poutine hésite avant le bain froid quand même. :rateau:



Ah, mais ce n'est pas pour lui le bain froid...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (9 Septembre 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ah, mais ce n'est pas pour lui le bain froid...



Ouép, c'est pour les traîtres à la patrie.


----------



## WebOliver (9 Septembre 2007)

Moi chaque matin, c'est la Brabançonne remixée par clampin.


----------



## p4bl0 (9 Septembre 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Moi chaque matin, c'est la Braban&#231;onne remix&#233;e par clampin.


On peut l'&#233;couter o&#249; cette version by clampin ?


EDIT : t'es pas suisse toi ? 
J'esp&#232;re que t'aime les bains froid :





			
				Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> Ou&#233;p, c'est pour les tra&#238;tres &#224; la patrie.


 


EDIT2 : j'ai trouv&#233; &#231;a


----------



## mademoisellecha (9 Septembre 2007)

Ici c'est France Inter ou le chat, voire les deux en même temps.


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Septembre 2007)

Tain chaipas comment vous faites.

La radio elle me rendort.
La musique aussi. 
Le chat je l'entends pas.

Comme &#231;a c'est regl&#233;.


----------



## tirhum (10 Septembre 2007)

- Je n'ai pas de radio...
- Je n'ai pas de chat...
- Je n'ai pas de musique...


----------



## da capo (10 Septembre 2007)

Je me r&#233;veille sans r&#233;veil (habitude ou pathologie ?) et le chat a pas int&#233;r&#234;t &#224; grimper sur le lit !


----------



## Luc G (10 Septembre 2007)

Je n'ai pas de radio-réveil
Je n'ai pas de chat
J'aime autant me réveiller sans réveil et je fais comme ça dès que je peux

Ceci dit, ma femme préfère que le réveil sonne de peur d'être en retard. Conclusion, le  réveil sonne (et en plus c'est moi qui doit m'en occuper ). Quant à la sonnerie, je m'en tape pourvu qu'elle ne soit pas trop forte et surtout que le tic-tac du réveil (bénie soit l'électronique) ne s'entende pas.

Dire qu'au moyen-âge compter le temps était presque un péché !


----------



## Amok (10 Septembre 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Sans oublier le tr&#232;s efficace r&#233;veil, celui qui fait se lever l'Amok en une fraction de seconde et partir &#224; toute vitesse : "_Ch&#233;ri, j'ai du retard_"





Pire : "_Bonjour loulou ! Bonne nouvelle : *j'ai 3 mois de retard*. Mais ne panique pas; j'h&#233;site entre toi et Ed la tronche pour la paternit&#233; !_" :afraid:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2007)

Le réveil
bourdonne dans le rude
tu n'te réveilles pas,
comme d'habitu-deuh

Soudain,
le buzzer à fond,
décolle le plafond
comme d'habitu-deuh,

Et moi,
dégagé des draps,
l'palpitant à plat
comme d'habitude

Mais toi,
tu n'te réveilles pas
comme d'habituuuuuuuuuuuuu-u-deuh


----------



## Sindanárië (10 Septembre 2007)

j'&#233;tais pourtant persuad&#233; que Doc se r&#233;veillait au son de Lili Marl&#232;ne accompagn&#233; de la fanfare d'une division Panzer...:mouais:


qqun m'a dit &#231;a, ici, sur un message d'un coup de boule qui n'appara&#238;t plus depuis... c't'emb&#234;tant :hein:


Sinon c'est le g&#233;n&#233;rique de Chapi-Chapo sur mon telephone pour le r&#233;veil


----------



## Craquounette (10 Septembre 2007)

Réveil utopiste : un massage doux, agréable et sensuel avant le petit déj' (genre baguette, thé...)


----------



## Nobody (10 Septembre 2007)

Craquounette a dit:


> Réveil utopiste : un massage doux, agréable et sensuel avant le petit déj' (genre baguette, thé...)




D'accord, tu viens quand tu veux pour me réveiller.


----------



## Amok (10 Septembre 2007)

Nobody a dit:


> D'accord, tu viens quand tu veux pour me réveiller.



*Et les droits du modérateur, t'en fais quoi face de rat ?
Préemption.
*


----------



## tirhum (10 Septembre 2007)

Amok a dit:


> *Et les droits du mod&#233;rateur, t'en fais quoi face de rat ?*


Tu n'es pas trop &#233;dent&#233; ?!....  


Amok a dit:


> *Pr&#233;emption.
> *


Poil au... 

=>[]


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2007)

Amok a dit:


> *Et les droits du modérateur, t'en fais quoi face de rat ?
> Préemption.
> *





d'un autre coté, t'avoueras qu'un massage au déambulateur, il y a quand même plus doux. Non?

Passes moi ton adresse par MP craquounette, ma galanterie légendaire ne laissera pas une fraiche damoiselle dans l'embarras. oui, la, plus à gauche... hm c'est bon


----------



## Nobody (10 Septembre 2007)

Amok a dit:


> *Et les droits du modérateur, t'en fais quoi face de rat ?
> Préemption.
> *



Modérateur, tête de voleur;

Préemption, tête de ...


----------



## dool (10 Septembre 2007)

*OOOOUUUUUUUUUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN*

Sympa comme réveil non ?! Pas trés écologique quand on le fait fonctionner aux pampers mais très efficace à 3h du mat !
( ah ben oui hein, fallait bien quelqu'un pour en parler. :rateau: )


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2007)

T'as marché sur les pampers à 3h00? c'est sur c'est pas cool. Mais est ce une raison valable pour réveiller l'immeuble?


----------



## p4bl0 (10 Septembre 2007)

dool a dit:


> *OOOOUUUUUUUUUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN*
> 
> Sympa comme r&#233;veil non ?! Pas tr&#233;s &#233;cologique quand on le fait fonctionner aux pampers mais tr&#232;s efficace &#224; 3h du mat !
> ( ah ben oui hein, fallait bien quelqu'un pour en parler. :rateau: )


ton r&#233;veil d&#233;forme notre forum  (j'aime pas le scroll horizontale)


C'est vrai que ce r&#233;veil l&#224; (en version petit fr&#232;re pour moi (d'ailleurs il rentre aujourd'hui du Japon :love: o&#249; s'qu'il est all&#233; voir ses grand-parents avec ma belle-m&#232;re et mon popa)) est d&#233;sagr&#233;able mais on peut pas lui en vouloir 



Il y en a un tr&#232;s chiant : le moustique invisible mais qui fait BDZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ tr&#232;s fort juste &#224; c&#244;t&#233; de ton oreil ! ce lui l&#224; j'le d&#233;teste !


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Septembre 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> T'as marché sur les pampers à 3h00? c'est sur c'est pas cool. Mais est ce une raison valable pour réveiller l'immeuble?



Le truc, c'est que je n'imaginais pas un gamer faire "ouinnnnnnnnnnnnn" à 3h du matin et encore moins parce qu'il n'a plus de pampers. Toutefois, la MGZ étonnera toujours


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2007)

p4bl0 a dit:


> ton réveil déforme notre forum  (j'aime pas le scroll horizontale)
> 
> 
> C'est vrai que ce réveil là (en version petit frère pour moi (d'ailleurs il rentre aujourd'hui du Japon :love: où s'qu'il est allé voir ses grand-parents avec ma belle-mère et mon popa)) est désagréable mais on peut pas lui en vouloir
> ...




attends, je t'explique: tu prends ta tong 42 et tu lui en balance un grand coup quand il est sur ton oreille.
Avantage n° 1: le moustique est mort
Avantage n° 2: t'es sourd et du coup tu ne seras plus embêté.


----------



## mado (10 Septembre 2007)

p4bl0 a dit:


> ton r&#233;veil d&#233;forme notre forum  (j'aime pas le scroll horizontale)



Et y'a pas que &#231;a qu'elle d&#233;forme.. Surtout au r&#233;veil. Et surtout &#224; l'horizontale


----------



## Amok (10 Septembre 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> d'un autre coté, t'avoueras qu'un massage au déambulateur, il y a quand même plus doux. Non?
> 
> Passes moi ton adresse par MP craquounette, ma galanterie légendaire ne laissera pas une fraiche damoiselle dans l'embarras. oui, la, plus à gauche... hm c'est bon





Nobody a dit:


> Modérateur, tête de voleur;
> 
> Préemption, tête de ...



Ca sent le ban à plein pif ici !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Ca sent le ban à plein pif ici !


Tu veux ma bénédiction ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Septembre 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Ca sent le ban &#224; plein pif ici !



La cuisse de grenouille est un met de roi. Elle se consomme en duo mais il n'y en a qu'une paire


----------



## tirhum (10 Septembre 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Ca sent le ban &#224; plein pif ici !


T'as un gros blaze ?!... 



DocEvil a dit:


> Tu veux ma b&#233;n&#233;diction ?


Vautour !... 
_Tu n'es pas le Dieu de mis&#233;ricorde ?!...._


----------



## Grug (10 Septembre 2007)

&#231;a veut dire quoi "r&#233;veil" ?


----------



## Craquounette (10 Septembre 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> La cuisse de grenouille est un met de roi. Elle se consomme en duo mais qu'il n'y en a qu'une paire


 
Je ne peux qu'approuver  


Pour ne pas flooder : mon réveil = la radio... Seul problème : les rares fois où la grille des programmes change, suis en retard ou complètement speed  Le matin, une grenouille ça fonctionne au radar et faut pas la chercher


----------



## sundance (10 Septembre 2007)

Plus besoin de réveil pour ma part, mon chat eh oui encore un chat, a une horloge interne phénoménale : tous les matins, à 7h, "miaou, miaaaaou". Bon, le seul problème, c'est qu'il n'a pas encore intégré le concept de dimanches, jours fériés et vacances et qu'il n'est pas réglable : c'est 7h ou 7h point barre. 
inconvénient du chat du matin, gadin! scotché comme une ventouse,  faut en plus faire des entrechats dans la descente d'escaliers!


----------



## Pierrou (10 Septembre 2007)

Pareil chez moi... Six heures du mat' c'est part pour la grande miaulerie pr&#233; petit-dej'... :rateau:
Et le soir &#224; partir de 17h30... pareil, soit dit en passant...


----------



## Nobody (10 Septembre 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Ca sent le ban à plein pif ici !




Ah, si ça sent, faut te laver alors. Ça ne peut te faire que du bien.


Sinon, en matière de ban, puisque tu as le désir de me faire honneur (c'est dans ce but-là qu'on lance un ban), tu peux entonner le ban liégeois:

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]-              A-s' veyou - _L'Torè !_
- Est-i bê ? _- Awè ! _
- Ki              magne-t-i ? _- Dès porês ! _
- Ki beût-i ? _- Dès pèkèts !              _
- Ki fèt-i ? _- Dès p'tits vês ! _
- En a-t-i ? _-              Awè !_ 
- Kimin sont-èlles ? _- Hénaurmes !

_[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]- La la la la La              la la la la . . . [/FONT][/FONT]             


[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]- Et co'n fèye po nin l'rouvî .              . . _- Allons Lîdge !_[/FONT][/FONT]

Vas-y, mon petit loup. Je suis toute ouïe.





DocEvil a dit:


> Tu veux ma bénédiction ?



Tiens? L'autre duettiste.

:rateau:


----------



## Amok (10 Septembre 2007)

Craquounette a dit:


> Je ne peux qu'approuver
> 
> 
> Pour ne pas flooder : mon r&#233;veil = la radio... Seul probl&#232;me : les rares fois o&#249; la grille des programmes change, suis en retard ou compl&#232;tement speed  Le matin, une grenouille &#231;a fonctionne au radar et faut pas la chercher



Perso, si on me r&#233;veille avec massages, tartines et caf&#233;, je ne cherche pas, sauf le mal... Qui se termine souvent bien.


----------



## Luc G (10 Septembre 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Perso, si on me réveille avec massages, tartines et café, je ne cherche pas, sauf le mal...



Faut dire que tant qu'il n'a pas mis ses lunettes, la recherche a peu de chances d'aboutir


----------



## Pooley (10 Septembre 2007)

euh...le vibreur de mon portable accompagn&#233; de elevation de U2... hyper efficace quand le portable est juste sous l'oreiller... reveil radical garanti >_<

ouais bah vivement que j'ai un autre chat... ou une nouvelle copine 

&#231;a fait quoi les deux r&#233;uni?


----------



## Craquounette (10 Septembre 2007)

Luc G a dit:


> Faut dire que tant qu'il n'a pas mis ses lunettes, la recherche a peu de chances d'aboutir



Ne crois-pas qu'il doit savoir se servir de ses mains griffes pour trouver ce qu'il cherche, non ? :mouais:


----------



## Pierrou (10 Septembre 2007)

Pooley a dit:


> ouais bah vivement que j'ai un autre chat... ou une nouvelle copine
> 
> ça fait quoi les deux réuni?



Ben, tu sens un truc qui monte sur le lit... qui ronronne, ensuite une voix à côté de toi qui grogne doucement, puis qui prend le chat et qui commence à lui faire des mamours... 

Et tu te sens seul... Parce que entre le chat et toi, ya pas photo, elles préfèrent le chat :rateau:


----------



## Pooley (10 Septembre 2007)

ah merde... bah à choisir je prefere...


raaaaah c'est trop dur comme choix >_<

j'ai le droit d'enfermer le chat dans le salon?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2007)

derme et derme.


v'la un post de cuisine perdu dans l'espace temps du forum macG. J'y expliquai la recette des pattes de grenouilles grill&#233;s &#224; l'ail et au persil.

Offre coup de boule vert &#224; qui me met sur la piste.


Ma craquounette, le matin, je suis un vrai chat, mraow par ci, mraouf par l&#224;, et je m'&#233;tire, et je me frotte... l&#224; oui l&#224;, c'est la d&#233;cadanse... lalalalala

Annonce: chat d'un autre age cherche foyer douillet et FEMININ pour ronronner et r&#233;veiller langoureusement grenouille, f&#233;line, femme (rayer la menton inutile). En prime: petit d&#233;jeuner au lit avec caf&#233; noir ou th&#233; (rayer ce que vous voulez, je vais pas faire tout le boulot non plus)

NB: Barcelone est joli mais bon.


----------



## Pierrou (11 Septembre 2007)

Pooley a dit:


> j'ai le droit d'enfermer le chat dans le salon?



Moi j'le fous dehors la nuit... Comme ça a fait pu chier la sale bête ! :rateau: :love:


----------



## Grug (11 Septembre 2007)

Le chat ne marche plus, sans doute détraqué  par le grand nombre de coup de pieds réflexes
ça  m'avait déjà fait le coup avec un réveil classique, qui n'avait résisté au lancé matutinal que 2 fois.
Pour l'objectivité de l'expérience scientifique il faut quand même préciser qu'*un chat est beaucoup plus résistant qu'un réveil chinois
* 
En ce moment, j'utilise soit un enfant de 3 ans (très efficace, mais difficile à programmer car bloqué sur 7h45) soit un macintosh (aurora+iTunes avec playlist sur France inter ou culture) qui présente l'avantage d'être programmable, mais l'inconvénient de me transformer en bulldog des potron-minet

Bref, je n'ai toujours pas trouvé de solution satisfaisante pour faire partie de la France qui se lève tôt et de bonne humeur.


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Septembre 2007)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Ne crois-pas qu'il doit savoir se servir de ses [v]mains[/v] griffes pour trouver ce qu'il cherche, non ? :mouais:



Attention ! Dans un soucis de sécurité et de confort, toujours prévoir un grattoir pour faire les griffes !  




Grug a dit:


> Bref, je n'ai toujours pas trouvé de solution satisfaisante pour faire partie de la France qui se lève tôt et de bonne humeur.



Ça ne marche pas non plus le système pêche à la mouche avec la plume (ou autre...) qui vient caresser doucement ?  Trop chatouilleux ?


----------



## sundance (11 Septembre 2007)

se payer le luxe de se rendormir après cette foutue sonnerie!


----------



## Luc G (11 Septembre 2007)

sundance a dit:


> se payer le luxe de se rendormir après cette foutue sonnerie!



Ça je le fais régulièrement  vu que j'ai besoin de moins de temps que ma femme pour me préparer et qu'en plus elle me fait le café


----------



## Grug (11 Septembre 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> &#8230;
> 
> 
> &#199;a ne marche pas non plus le syst&#232;me p&#234;che &#224; la mouche avec la plume (ou autre...) qui vient caresser doucement ?  Trop chatouilleux ?



&#231;a commence comme &#231;a, on sait comment &#231;a continue, et en bon poisson m&#226;le, je me rendors apr&#232;s.


----------



## alèm (11 Septembre 2007)

Teenage Kicks (the undertones) &#224; fond sur le mobile&#8230; apr&#232;s j'ai envie de tout croquer&#8230;


----------



## Sindanárië (11 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4400415 a dit:
			
		

> Teenage Kicks (the undertones) à fond sur le mobile après j'ai envie de tout croquer



Je vais finir par croire que tu flashais sur Karen Cheryl quand tu étais jeune


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Je vais finir par croire que tu flashais sur Karen Cheryl quand tu étais jeune


Oh, chéri, chéri - qui de cet âge là n'a pas ?


----------



## Sindanárië (11 Septembre 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Oh, ch&#233;ri, ch&#233;ri - qui de cet &#226;ge l&#224; n'a pas ?



ouais mais non, chez certains &#231;a se voit plus que chez d'autres tu vois...  

Sonnyboy disait de notre al&#232;mounet : 





			
				sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> _C'est &#224; croire qu'il se fait shampooiner chez un toiletteur pour chiens, pas possible autrement d'obtenir la tignasse filasse qu'il arbore non d'une pipe (et je p&#232;se mes Mots  il m'en reste un poil dans la bouche)_


----------



## Nobody (11 Septembre 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Je vais finir par croire que tu flashais sur Karen Cheryl quand tu étais jeune





PonkHead a dit:


> Oh, chéri, chéri - qui de cet âge là n'a pas ?




Ah ben voilà. J'ai enfin compris pourquoi je n'ai pas flashé sur elle: trop vieux.


----------



## alèm (11 Septembre 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Je vais finir par croire que tu flashais sur Karen Cheryl quand tu étais jeune




_ouais et sur plastic bertrand aussi 

ça va mon petit salamigondis ? 
_


----------



## Paradise (12 Septembre 2007)

Mon Réveil.... le chant des piafs .. :rateau: mais bon l'hiver je me loupe tout le temps


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Septembre 2007)

Réveil sur fond de réglement de comptes à félinland  Mais la journée commence bien, car je viens de m'apercevoir que Benjamin choisit ses modérateurs parce qu'ils sont nés le 12/09 :mouais: Ça peut aider pour les prochains recrutements


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Septembre 2007)

Paradise a dit:


> Mon Réveil.... le chant des piafs .. :rateau: mais bon l'hiver je me loupe tout le temps



Elève des phoques...


----------



## tirhum (12 Septembre 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Elève des phoques...


Ou des éléphants de mer; ça sent bon, ça a un cri mélodieux et un tarbouif élégant.....


----------



## Amok (12 Septembre 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Ou des éléphants de mer; ça sent bon, ça a un cri mélodieux et un tarbouif élégant.....



Et le système capillaire de Sonnyboy, ce qui n'est pas rien !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Et le syst&#232;me capillaire de Sonnyboy, ce qui n'est pas rien !


Ah &#231;a ! Entre sonny et Karl Malden, on a le portrait robot parfait.


----------



## tirhum (12 Septembre 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Et le syst&#232;me capillaire de Sonnyboy, ce qui n'est pas rien !





DocEvil a dit:


> Ah &#231;a ! Entre sonny et Karl Malden, on a le portrait robot parfait.


Ah ?!...
Sonny a un blaze qui lui sert de caisse de r&#233;sonnance, lui aussi ?!...  
_(une" trompe" de 40 cm, &#231;a fait un sacr&#233; gros blaze, quand m&#234;me !...  )_


----------



## Sindanárië (12 Septembre 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Et le système capillaire de Sonnyboy, ce qui n'est pas rien !



et ses goûts prononcés pour les gros cigares et la dentelle


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Septembre 2007)

Voulez que j'vous aide les fiottes ??


----------



## Sindanárië (12 Septembre 2007)

bien tant qu'à faire, et quand ça fait plaisir et que ça débarasse, oui


----------



## CRISPEACE (12 Septembre 2007)

Pour ma part il me faut plusieurs réveil...:rateau: 
Nous avons donc le fameux "bip bip" aigu, le "bip bip" façon alerte nucléaire et le clairon du portable qui réveille généralement toute la barraque sauf moi... :rateau:


----------



## Sindanárië (12 Septembre 2007)

mmmh tu serais pas une lapin toi ?


----------



## CRISPEACE (12 Septembre 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> mmmh tu serais pas une lapin toi ?



Désolée... Mange pas d'herbe ! donc je peux pas être une lapinE...


----------



## Sindanárië (12 Septembre 2007)

:rose::love:


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Septembre 2007)

Oui elle est trés bien... je l'avais déjà remarquée lors de ses débuts... elle a le potentiel d'une tatave...

On en a plus assez des comme ça...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Septembre 2007)

Certes ; mais elle a quand même beaucoup moins d'heures de vol que Mémère...


----------



## CouleurSud (12 Septembre 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Oui elle est tr&#233;s bien... je l'avais d&#233;j&#224; remarqu&#233;e lors de ses d&#233;buts... elle a le potentiel d'une tatave...
> 
> On en a plus assez des comme &#231;a...



Oui, &#224; part qu'elle est revenue la tatav

Tu pourrais pas faire attention avant d'&#233;crire, vieille canaille

Et puis des comme &#231;a, vieille carne, je t'en fais quand tu veux


----------



## Melounette (12 Septembre 2007)

Amok a dit:


> _bla bla bla moi, ma **** et mon couteau_


Et y en a pas une qui t'a dit : "Tire-toi de mon lit vite fait et je pense que quand t'auras passé la porte je t'aurais facilement oublié." ? Non ?



CouleurSud a dit:


> Oui, à part qu'elle est revenue la tatav
> 
> Tu pourrais pas faire attention avant d'écrire, vieille canaille
> 
> Et puis des comme ça, vieille carne, je t'en fais quand tu veux


Tatiiiiin. Je viens de tilter.:rateau:

Sinon, moi c'est ma vessie qui me réveille.
Et je la maudis.
Je maudis aussi mes WC d'être si loin et d'avoir toujours la porte ouverte à moitié...bref, pile poil entre les 2 yeux.:hein:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Septembre 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Oui elle est tr&#233;s bien... je l'avais d&#233;j&#224; remarqu&#233;e lors de ses d&#233;buts... elle a le potentiel d'une tatave...
> 
> On en a plus assez des comme &#231;a...





Melounette a dit:


> Tatiiiiin. Je viens de tilter.:rateau:
> 
> Sinon, moi c'est ma vessie qui me r&#233;veille.
> Et je la maudis.
> Je maudis aussi mes WC d'&#234;tre si loin et d'avoir toujours la porte ouverte &#224; moiti&#233;...bref, pile poil entre les 2 yeux.:hein:



Et elle ? Elle est pas bonne, non ?...


----------



## jugnin (12 Septembre 2007)

Melounette a dit:


> Sinon, moi c'est ma vessie qui me réveille.



Pareil. Sinon y'a aussi une oie matinale qui braille à cinq mètres de ma porte.


----------



## kisbizz (12 Septembre 2007)

moi m'en fiche de la viile peau de tatave  et de comment elle se reveillait.....

moi en revenche :rateau: :rateau: .......alors  ........

ça commence par :mouais: france info ou d'un affreux tuuuuuuu tuuuuu tuuuuuuuu (c'est suivant si je m'endors avec ou pas ), suivi d'une premiere sonnerie que mon telephone appelle "hello"   
puis......une seconde sonnerie qui bouge de plus en plus "carmen"   et....
enfin une troixieme sonnerie qui fini par m'achever "jungle" :rateau: :rateau: et puis ........et puis.....


......et puis plafffffff !!!!!:rateau: :rateau: :rateau: apres tout cela j'ai encore le courage de m'endormir (juste 5 minutes , si si , histoire de continuer mon reve  ) et .....30 minutes apres c'est plutot le voisin qui se reveille (content ? sais pas , j'ose pas lui demander   ) sous mes  cris de "et merrrrrr...... , merrrrr....." , mes talons qui claquent en furie sur le parquet , le vlammmm de ma porte d'entrée , le  tapotage intensif sur  l'ascenseur (option :  le 4 etages des escalier en beton descendus en trombe) sans oublier le demarrage "en douceur" de ma titine  



un jour promis , je me reveillera a l'heure, je ne trainera plus, je ne derangera plus mon voisin .......le probleme est que la retraite est encore loin !!!!:hein:


----------



## Amok (12 Septembre 2007)

Melounette a dit:


> Et y en a pas une qui t'a dit : "Tire-toi de mon lit vite fait et je pense que quand t'auras passé la porte je t'aurais facilement oublié." ? Non ?



Tu es la première, et je vois bien que tu ne le penses pas... Mais à ton âge il est normal d'essayer de se rassurer en pensant que 10 de perdus, un de retrouvé ! Je vais donc faire semblant d'y croire...


----------



## alèm (12 Septembre 2007)

jugnin a dit:


> Pareil. Sinon y'a aussi une oie matinale qui braille à cinq mètres de ma porte.



_ah zut, j'aurais plutot cru à une poule timbrée   


ah j'oubliais, ya aussi cet idiot de chat qui miaule pendant des heures pour quelques malheureuses croquettes ou alors elle aime vraiment que je l'envoie en l'air à travers l'appart dès potron-minet 

ah zut, c'est vrai que c'est une chatte :hein:
_


----------



## Melounette (12 Septembre 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Et elle ? Elle est pas bonne, non ?...


:mouais:
Bonne pour quoi ? Pour attrapper le lapin dans le manège ? Bin nan.
Non, mais les aut'. Bientôt ils vont organiser une course de pouliches.:rateau:

Amok> Non, non, je pense que un de perdu et la paix retrouvée, alleluia tout ça.

Oui pardon j'arrête.:rose: Mais ce ne sont que quelques posts monseigneur.


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Septembre 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Oui, à part qu'elle est revenue la tatav
> 
> Tu pourrais pas faire attention avant d'écrire, vieille canaille
> 
> Et puis des comme ça, vieille carne, je t'en fais quand tu veux



Ta gueule...


----------



## p4bl0 (12 Septembre 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Ta gueule...


au moins c'est clair 


@Melounette: le coup de la vessie qui r&#233;veil c'est vrai que c'est chiant &#224; mourir, heureusement que c'est ultra rare pour moi :rateau: m&#234;me si les chiottes sont pas super loin


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2007)

Melounette a dit:


> Sinon, moi c'est ma vessie qui me réveille.


La lumière est trop forte ?

Il doit exister des régulateurs, pour l'aténuer un peu.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Septembre 2007)

'Vous foutrais un grand seau d'eau glac&#233;e dans la courge comme r&#233;veil, tas de parasites de la classe laborieuse...


----------



## Romuald (13 Septembre 2007)

En vrac et dans le désordre, suivant les jours...

Officiellement un radio réveil branché sur France Musique
Un peu trop souvent à mon gout, tout ce qui a été dit précedemment sur la gent féline ou aviaire, voire l'incontinence matinale.

Et en ce moment 'l'histoire de Gaëtan l'Hippopotame' à fond sur le lecteur CD du fiston  (4 ans), entre trois quarts d'heure et une heure avant le lever officiel.
*Tu vas éteindre ce truc et dormir, tout de suite !

*L'ennui naquit un jour de l'uniformité


----------



## Luc G (13 Septembre 2007)

Melounette a dit:


> Sinon, moi c'est ma vessie qui me réveille.
> Et je la maudis.





PonkHead a dit:


> La lumière est trop forte ?



C''est sa vessie qui l'empêche de lanterner


----------



## stefdefrejus (13 Septembre 2007)

Romuald a dit:


> Et en ce moment 'l'histoire de Ga&#235;tan l'Hippopotame' &#224; fond sur le lecteur CD du fiston  (4 ans), entre trois quarts d'heure et une heure avant le lever officiel.
> *Tu vas &#233;teindre ce truc et dormir, tout de suite !
> 
> *L'ennui naquit un jour de l'uniformit&#233;



Dans le m&#234;me esprit, un jeudi matin (o&#249; je bossais du soir donc pas besoin de me lever), une petite voix &#224; c&#244;t&#233; de moi :

"Papa, tu fais dodo ... Papa tu fais dodo? "
- Plus maintenant non  " (Johane, 2 ans et demi)

Sinon en temps normal France Inter.


----------



## Pierrou (13 Septembre 2007)

La sonnerie chiante, c'est celle, silencieuse et insidieuse du store de v&#233;lux mal ferm&#233; qui te bombarde les yeux et te r&#233;veille ( moins g&#233;nant en hiver, videmment  ) et qui te fait te poser cette question cruciale:

_"J'me dresse sur les genoux pour fermer cette saloperie ou je me contente de me retourner ?" _


Dur... 

Pire encore... la sonnerie de la soeur qui rentre de boite &#224; cinq heures du mat'... Ici je pr&#233;cise que le concept de discr&#233;tion nocturne est quelque chose que ma soeur n'a pas encore int&#233;gr&#233; ( &#224; 22 ans, oui  ), Et vas y que je claque la porte, que je monte l'escalier, que je fais marcher la chasse d'eau tout &#231;a... 

Nouveau dilemne: _"J'me l&#232;ve pour y p&#233;ter la tronche ou pas ?" _ 

:rateau:


----------



## tirhum (13 Septembre 2007)

Trop dure, la vie....


----------



## alèm (13 Septembre 2007)

_de toute fa&#231;on, le pierrou, d&#232;s qu'il vient &#224; la Fnuck de Nantes sans venir me saluer, il aura du mal &#224; dormir sur ses fesses&#8230; 
_


----------



## Pierrou (13 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4403387 a dit:
			
		

> _de toute façon, le pierrou, dès qu'il vient à la Fnuck de Nantes sans venir me saluer, il aura du mal à dormir sur ses fesses
> _



Parce que tu bosses où, à la Fnuck ? Que je viennes te filer un coup de casque ? :love:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2007)

On ose &#224; peine croire qu'il a r&#233;ellement formul&#233; cette question  

Bon. On est vaches&#8230;

Il bosse au rayon poissonnerie


----------



## Pierrou (13 Septembre 2007)

Nan mais s'il bosse au rayon Mac ( enfin informatique... ), &#231;a fait quand m&#234;me m&#233;ga clich&#233;... 


Mais quel veinard


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2007)

Non mais attends&#8230;

Tu plaisantes hein ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2007)

Pierrou a dit:


> ça fait quand même méga cliché...



Tu brûles


----------



## Pierrou (13 Septembre 2007)

Quoi, serait-il vigile ? 

Ou un des mecs assis sur les marches qui se fait constamment virer par les vigiles ? 


Vais aller me coucher moi...


----------



## kisbizz (13 Septembre 2007)

moi j'aimerais qu'il vienne   bosser chez moi .......meme si c'est pas la Fnuck:rateau:  ....
et que meme il y a pleins des femmes  ......pas toutes jolies mais....quand meme...
des jeunes , des mures (ben oué on dit plus vieilles  ) ......
et meme des jolis pieds ........parfois ......

....ça ne reveille pas un joli pied ?


----------



## alèm (13 Septembre 2007)

_ahahaha!!! sacr&#233; toi va ! :love: :love:

je suis photographe, qu'est-ce que j'irais me faire chier &#224; vendre des saloperies de mac ?!! 
_


----------



## islacoulxii (14 Septembre 2007)

et le rapport avec les sonneries de votre r&#233;veil il est o&#249;?

All&#233;, c'&#233;tait mon cot&#233; rebel qui s'exprimait!  Quand c'est les modo qui flood hein


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4403509 a dit:
			
		

> _ahahaha!!! sacré toi va ! :love: :love:
> 
> je suis photographe, qu'est-ce que j'irais me faire chier à vendre des saloperies de mac ?!!
> _



En même temps si on regarde bien... puisque t'es photographe, pourquoi t'irais te faire chier à vendre quoi que ce soit...


----------



## vousti (14 Septembre 2007)

ben j'bosses de nuit alors le réveil il est là pour fair beau.:love: 

avant le plus dur c'était de m'endormir because les enfants c'est pas vraiment furtif

ensuite ex bobonne avait la bonne idée de jouer à la play (ben ouais y des nanas qui jouent) le problème c'était que celle çi se trouvait à coté de la chambre  et que madame engueulait rayman ou un autre de ses congénères quand elle se plantait...sisi 

bref maintenant je suis "tranquille":sleep: 

enfin.... non plus maintenant, le proprio vient de terminer un appart au dessus du mien pour y loger sa jeune fille 

mais je m' aperçoit qu'elle fait beaucoup de bruit, renseignements pris, elle a la douceur et le physique d'un hippopotame (je n'ai rien contre son aspect, mais merde laisse moi dormir steup)

mais sinon la plus belle sonnerie je viens de la découvrir j'y ai droit le week end....

littéralement c'est:  "bujurrr " avec un merveilleux accent et il est prononcé par la plus douce des égoïste dixit la dame en question:love:


----------



## alèm (14 Septembre 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> En même temps si on regarde bien... puisque t'es photographe, pourquoi t'irais te faire chier à vendre quoi que ce soit...



_parce que même comme photographe j'arrive pas à me vendre 


pis aussi parce que c'est un boulot de merde* demande à l'autre, il n'a pas fait qu'en vivre 

sinon, il n'aurait pas lui aussi bosser à la quefna 

*yen a d'autres hein ! 
_


----------



## Nobody (14 Septembre 2007)

p4bl0 a dit:


> @Melounette: le coup de la vessie qui réveil c'est vrai que c'est chiant à mourir, heureusement que c'est ultra rare pour moi




Incontinence?


----------



## alèm (14 Septembre 2007)

_ceci dit, ya des fois, &#231;a r&#233;veille moyen&#8230; :mouais:
_


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Septembre 2007)

kisbizz a dit:


> ....ça ne reveille pas un joli pied ?



Mon joli pied au derche, oui...


----------



## p4bl0 (14 Septembre 2007)

Nobody a dit:


> Incontinence?


C'toi le contient :mouais:


Incontient &#224; 18 ans..? 

Mais du coup je me demande si &#231;a serait pas mieux d'&#234;tre incontinent : tu pisse sans avoir &#224; te lever et donc sans te r&#233;veiller non plus


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2007)

L'incontinence &#224; 18 ans, on a deux noms pour &#231;a. L'&#233;nur&#233;sie ou la carte de France&#8230;

Demande &#224; Mackie ! C'est comme avec la choucroute Scht&#246;effler ! Il sait pas l'&#233;crire mais il sait la faire


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4403580 a dit:
			
		

> _ceci dit, ya des fois, ça réveille moyen :mouais:
> _



c'est sur. Le levé de drapeau le matin, c'est embêtant pour aller vider la vessie.


----------



## kisbizz (14 Septembre 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Mon joli pied au derche, oui...



comme reveil je reve a mieux mais,  si c'est impossible de demander plus, ...... 



.....sinon, depuis quelques jours j'ai 2 autres reveils "gratuit"  , pas vraiment demand&#233; :
mon telephone (le portable pas le fixe* ) me demande si je suis reveill&#233;e :rateau: SI, SI c'est pas une blague   
et les sms :rateau: :rateau: 



*et ce n'est pas maman cherie , je ne lui a pas encore refil&#233; le n&#176; du fixe :rose: .....d'ailleur je ne l'a meme pas branch&#233;


----------



## mado (14 Septembre 2007)

Les princesses ne sont pas réveillées par les baisers des princes charmants ?


----------



## kisbizz (14 Septembre 2007)

mado a dit:


> Les princesses ne sont pas réveillées par les baisers des princes charmants ?



surement pas .......je ne veux pas et puis.......impossible :rateau:


----------



## Sindanárië (15 Septembre 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> c'est sur. Le levé de drapeau le matin, c'est embêtant pour aller vider la vessie.





c'est une situation que l'Amok ne connait pas par contre, grâce à sa poche


----------



## Pooley (15 Septembre 2007)

le problème du lever de drapeau, c'est que contrairement à l'armée, il n'est pas très très régulier chez les civils quoi...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2007)

kisbizz a dit:


> *et ce n'est pas maman cherie , je ne lui a pas encore refilé le n° du fixe :rose: .....d'ailleur je ne l'a meme pas branché


Veux-tu aller rebrancher ta mère, enfant indigne, qu'elle te tance un peu pour passer ton temps libre à raconter ta vie au lieu de gagner des sous à la sueur de ton front !


----------



## Paradise (17 Septembre 2007)

mado a dit:


> Les princesses ne sont pas réveillées par les baisers des princes charmants ?


 Les princes ne sont pas reveillés par des princesses doucement vetues.?   il y a incompréhension


----------



## Luc G (17 Septembre 2007)

mado a dit:


> Les princesses ne sont pas r&#233;veill&#233;es par les baisers des princes charmants ?



Oui, mais faut d'abord aller dormir 100 ans, l'un sans l'autre &#231;a ne marche pas. Tu vas quand m&#234;me pas aller dormir 100 ans, tu nous manquerais !

Pour ne pas flooder : toujours oblig&#233; de m'occuper de cette salet&#233; de r&#233;veil (heureusement basique, pas de radio, de chat, etc; ) le matin. Par contre, cette ann&#233;e, le gamin rentre &#224; l'&#233;cole en g&#233;n&#233;ral &#224; 13h. Id&#233;al pour une sieste avec r&#233;veil "naturel" en douceur


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2007)

Elle vient de se r&#233;veiller&#8230; suis un peu !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2007)

mado a dit:


> Les princesses ne sont pas r&#233;veill&#233;es par les baisers des princes charmants ?


Si elle se rendort apr&#232;s avoir fait le caf&#233; et que &#231;a la mette dans de bonnes dispositions, pourquoi pas...

Mais si c'est pour dire apr&#232;s que nous ne faisons pas d'efforts...


----------



## kisbizz (17 Septembre 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Si elle se rendort après avoir fait le café et que ça la mette dans de bonnes dispositions, pourquoi pas...
> 
> Mais si c'est pour dire après que nous ne faisons pas d'efforts...






il y a pas incohérence là ?  

 etre en" bonnes dispositions" en s'endormant  apres le café ? 

.......ou alors je ne comprends pas de quelles dispositions tu parles  





ben , sinon, voilà, j'ai branché un vieil téléphone*, j'ai appelé mamancherie et donné mon numero ......
et je suis sure que demain matin elle va m'appeler a 7h en me disant 
"mais tu dors encore ??????????   "
non maman, demain je ne travaille pas :mouais: :mouais: mais toi comme les autres vous etes bornés  a ne pas vouloir recevoir mon planning .......
et continuer a me reveiller a l'aube :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:




* demain je dois absolument voir le proprio qui m'a preté  cette chose satanique :
sa sonnerie est vraiment un cauchemar :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: il faut abslument la changer


----------



## vousti (18 Septembre 2007)

kisbizz a dit:


> il y a pas incohérence là ?
> 
> etre en" bonnes dispositions" en s'endormant  apres le café ?
> 
> .......ou alors je ne comprends pas de quelles dispositions tu parles



justement là est le problème    





> ben , sinon, voilà, j'ai branché un vieil téléphone*, j'ai appelé mamancherie et donné mon numero ......
> et je suis sure que demain matin elle va m'appeler a 7h en me disant
> "mais tu dors encore ??????????   "
> non maman, demain je ne travaille pas :mouais: :mouais: mais toi comme les autres vous etes bornés  a ne pas vouloir recevoir mon planning .......
> et continuer a me reveiller a l'aube :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:



pfff jamais contente 





> * demain je dois absolument voir le proprio qui m'a preté  cette chose satanique :
> sa sonnerie est vraiment un cauchemar :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: il faut abslument la changer



Tu vois qu'est ce que je disais.....jamais contente


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2007)

kisbizz a dit:


> il y a pas incohérence là ?


 
Ben non,

Elle fait le café,
retourne se coucher,
je la réveille au bisou comme indiqué plus haut (moi même réveillé par les effluves de café et le glouglou de la machine)
Le bisou l'a mise dans de bonnes dispositions... Hop !

Crotte, le café est froid.

Bah, on ne peut tout avoir...


----------



## Pooley (18 Septembre 2007)

c'est pour &#231;a qu'on a invent&#233; le caf&#233; instantan&#233; &#224; r&#233;chauffer au micronde quand il est froid


----------



## jugnin (18 Septembre 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Crotte, le café est froid.
> 
> Bah, on ne peut tout avoir...



Nan mais d'habitude, on utilise les latrines après avoir sifflé le café, comme ça on le boit chaud.


----------



## two (19 Septembre 2007)

on  te l'as deja dit cent fois, elle s'appele Catherine , pas latrine....
 desolé ponkhead, ai pas pu m'en empecher - j'espeère qu'elle ne s'appelle pas réellement catherine:rose:

pour ne pas trop flooder; ma sonnerie : il est libre max :love:


----------



## Pooley (19 Septembre 2007)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaah il est libre max... c'est de qui déjà c'te chanson?


----------



## Pierrou (19 Septembre 2007)

Je l'ai par Maxime le Forestier, moi, mais chuis pas s&#251;r que c'est lui.. 

Par contre j'utiliserai pas &#231;a pour me r&#233;veiller le matin.. 


Un bon Pink Floyd sous la douche, par contre... :love:


----------



## Romuald (19 Septembre 2007)

Romuald a dit:


> Et en ce moment 'l'histoire de Gaëtan l'Hippopotame' à fond sur le lecteur CD du fiston  (4 ans), entre trois quarts d'heure et une heure avant le lever officiel.



Il est déréglé ! déclenchement à 4h10 cette nuit


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2007)

herv&#233; christiani&#8230;


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Septembre 2007)

Pierrou a dit:


> Un bon Pink Floyd sous la douche, par contre... :love:



Tu dors dans la douche ?


----------



## kisbizz (20 Septembre 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Tu dors dans la douche ?



j'ai deja essayé mais je préfère quand même la baignoire


----------



## Pierrou (20 Septembre 2007)

Nan, la baignoire c'est uniquement bourré... 


_Sans compter que là, c'est les montées de gerbe intempestives qui font office de réveil..._


----------



## tirhum (20 Septembre 2007)

kisbizz a dit:


> j'ai deja essay&#233; mais je pr&#233;f&#232;re quand m&#234;me la baignoire


Bottes+couettes+sucette ?!...


----------



## Pierrou (20 Septembre 2007)

Ca laisse r&#234;veur...


----------



## Pooley (21 Septembre 2007)

c'est le genre de mirage qui n'apparaissent qu equand t'es bourré ça... y a des veinards qui y ont deja eu droit dans le coin? j'veux dire pour de vrai bien sur...

bon et pour eviter de flooder (aussi oui oui) en ce moment c'est les textos des ex de mauvais poils qui reveillent... chais pas ce que je leur ai fait  

vivement la rentrée


----------



## kisbizz (21 Septembre 2007)

Pooley a dit:


> c'est le genre de mirage qui n'apparaissent qu equand t'es bourr&#233; &#231;a... y a des veinards qui y ont deja eu droit dans le coin? j'veux dire pour de vrai bien sur...



disons que dans le pass&#233; il a bien exist&#233; des bottes , des sucettes et des couettes......
maintenant la page est tourn&#233;e mais .......qui sait ?  


la baignoire par contre c'est une new 



> bon et pour eviter de flooder (aussi oui oui) en ce moment c'est les textos des ex de mauvais poils qui reveillent... chais pas ce que je leur ai fait




demande-leur, tu sauras


----------



## vousti (21 Septembre 2007)

Pooley a dit:


> bon et pour eviter de flooder (aussi oui oui) en ce moment c'est les textos des ex de mauvais poils qui reveillent... chais pas ce que je leur ai fait
> 
> vivement la rentrée


en même temps si il y en a plusieurs faut pas t'etonner:rateau: 





kisbizz a dit:


> disons que dans le passé il a bien existé des bottes , des sucettes et des couettes......
> maintenant la page est tournée mais .......qui sait ?
> 
> 
> ...


00h29 
dis donc qui c' est qui va être de nouveau à la bourre ce matin:sleep:


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Septembre 2007)

Pooley a dit:


> c'est les textos des ex de mauvais poils



Une cuillère d'huile de foie de morue le matin


----------



## alèm (21 Septembre 2007)

_faut encore avoir pens&#233; &#224; leur retirer le foie donc&#8230; 
_


----------



## Pooley (21 Septembre 2007)

vousti a dit:


> en même temps si il y en a plusieurs faut pas t'etonner:rateau:



c'est ce que je me suis dit à la base mais à bien y repenser ça colle pas temporellement... y a aut' chose.


----------



## Amok (27 Septembre 2007)

Pooley a dit:


> c'est le genre de mirage qui n'apparaissent qu equand t'es bourr&#233; &#231;a... y a des veinards qui y ont deja eu droit dans le coin? j'veux dire pour de vrai bien sur...




Question stupide ! 



Edit : ah non, sans les couettes ! 
Edit : Doqu&#233;ville, ca compte ou pas ?


----------



## kisbizz (27 Septembre 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Question stupide !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



t'as quoi contre mes couettes ? :mouais: 
tu preferes la queue de chevail du doc    

pffffffffff :hein: :hein: 

et puis sache..........désormais je ne vis plus que en chignon


----------



## vousti (27 Septembre 2007)

kisbizz a dit:


> t'as quoi contre mes couettes ? :mouais:
> tu preferes la queue de chevail du doc



 comme tu y vas t'es en manque ?


----------



## kisbizz (27 Septembre 2007)

en effet , mon reveil va bientot me manquer  et je dois le remplacer ......

vrai de vrai      


il est comment le votre  ????? 
......pour que je puisse me donner un' id&#233;e pour mon futur achat*  :sleep:   






*je ne veux pas de ces trucs moches qu'on voit dans le rayon de la superette  ....
l'actuel est en forme d'etoile et......je vous interdit de vous moquer


----------



## supermoquette (27 Septembre 2007)

le mien, ben&#8230; j'arrive pas &#224; dormir sur le dos, alors le matin, pouf, chuis r&#233;veill&#233;

mais c'est vrai que tu peux en trouve en sup&#233;rette aussi&#8230;


----------



## Bassman (27 Septembre 2007)

Sup&#233;rette, c'est la soeur de Supermoquette ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2007)

kisbizz a dit:


> il est comment le votre  ?????


Comme une petite colonne vitrée sur le devant sur fond noir, très classe, un peu nouvel iMac avant l'heure.

Le seul problème, ce sont les chiffres - j'ai dû acheter le modèle pour mal-voyant, parce qu'ils brillent tellement fort que ça éclaire la pièce, je suis obligé de lui tourner le dos pour pouvoir dormir...

La vie est vraiment une tartine de murde...


----------



## vousti (28 Septembre 2007)

kisbizz a dit:


> il est comment le votre  ?????
> ......pour que je puisse me donner un' idée pour mon futur achat*  :sleep:
> 
> 
> ...



*tiens* je sais que tu les aimes


----------



## kisbizz (28 Septembre 2007)

vousti a dit:


> *tiens* je sais que tu les aimes



oui ...bon.......un peu mois .....un peu plus .....heummmmm comment dire ? :rateau: 


de toute façon le reveil principal m'a laché cette nuit ,
mon cellulare ne se charge plus .....plus de telephone, plus de reveil :casse: :casse: :casse:


----------



## kisbizz (28 Septembre 2007)

kisbizz a dit:


> oui ...bon.......un peu mois .....un peu plus .....heummmmm comment dire ? :rateau:
> 
> 
> de toute façon le reveil principal m'a laché cette nuit ,
> mon cellulare ne se charge plus .....plus de telephone, plus de reveil :casse: :casse: :casse:







edit : personne a a me preter un Samsung SGH-S300M ou plutot sa batterie chargé le temp de recuperer les numeros qui sont  stocké dans le telephone ? je suis trop trop intelligente, je ne le stocke jamais sur la sim et.....depuis longtemp j'ai perdu l'habitude de les ecrire sur un carnet :casse: :casse:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2007)

He Bé!

Vas dans un magasin opérateur et demande leur de te prêter une batterie. 

Si tu ne trouves pas de magasin compatissant, vas sur le site de samsung rubrique support pour trouver un centre de dépannage proche de chez toi. Ils en ont quelques uns. Si tu es sur Paris, c'est Easy Repair dans le 17° (à cote place des ternes).

Pour le réveil, on l'oublie, mais ton ordi peut faire office de réveil aussi. (habile retour sur le sujet du fil)


----------



## p4bl0 (29 Septembre 2007)

kisbizz a dit:
			
		

> il est comment le votre ?????







Mais sans le monsieur dedans (ouf!).


----------



## guytantakul (29 Septembre 2007)

Moi, mon réveil, il miaule et griffe, puis il vole quand j'ouvre l'il.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2007)

guytantakul a dit:


> Moi, mon réveil, il miaule et griffe, puis il vole quand j'ouvre l'il.



t'as piqué mon chat?


----------



## Grug (29 Septembre 2007)

guytantakul a dit:


> Moi, mon réveil, il miaule et griffe, puis il vole quand j'ouvre l'il.


t'as piqu&#233; ma femme ?


----------



## Pooley (29 Septembre 2007)

guytantakul a dit:


> Moi, mon réveil, il miaule et griffe, puis il vole quand j'ouvre l'il.



le cochon d'inde de ma soeur? (si si si il miaule griffe et vole celui là!)


----------



## kisbizz (29 Septembre 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> He Bé!
> 
> 1 ) Vas dans un magasin opérateur et demande leur de te prêter une batterie.
> 
> ...




1 ) fait!!!....orange demande un forfait de 125 euros et sans gerantie qu'il soit reparé  

2 ) pas de centre de depannage par chez moi  mais .......j'ai une idée  
je vais mettre ma batterie dans le congelo ....sa recharge un peu non ? :rose: 

3 ) et on fait comment quand on n'ammene pas son ordi dans le lit mais que on le delaisse  seul dans le salon ? 
(j'ai peut etre mieux a ammener non ?  ) 



zuuuuuuu , montre moi mon reveil , ma bouilloire toute neuve elle siffle mais......
zut de zut , on ne peut pas la programmer pour me reveiller


----------



## Sindanárië (2 Octobre 2007)

Bassman a dit:


> Supérette, c'est la soeur de Supermoquette ?



poum :love:


----------



## guytantakul (2 Octobre 2007)

Elle se nomme donc Poum ? 
C'est original, mais &#231;a doit devenir vite un fardeau, en soci&#233;t&#233;, non ?


----------



## Sindanárië (2 Octobre 2007)

guytantakul a dit:


> Elle se nomme donc Poum ?
> C'est original, mais ça doit devenir vite un fardeau, en société, non ?


non, ils sont pas sociables, tirent sur des joints et jouent au baby foot toute la journée, collectionnent des postiches, tiennent des conférences sur les moustaches de Dali dans un Jardin public... franchement...ce genre de question ne leur effleure même pas l'esprit


----------



## alèm (2 Octobre 2007)

_je comprends mieux pourquoi SM aime bien que pim vienne aux AES suisses ! _


----------



## kisbizz (3 Octobre 2007)

j'ai encore un reveil pas demandée :mouais: 

les reveils de mon defunt portable qui se met a sonner a n'importe quelle heure
(heureusement a 14h) et surtout avec une batterie morte


----------



## guytantakul (4 Octobre 2007)

Tiens, j'ai maintenant un nouveau r&#233;veil depuis quelques temps : le sanibroyeur de voisin du dessous.
Tous les matins &#224; 6h00-6h30 : GROUWYOUUURK ! (le bruit est sensiblement plus long)
Je vais finir par lui mettre la t&#234;te dedans.


----------



## Chang (7 Octobre 2007)

Aaaah les voisins ... en pleine semaine de vacs nationales, donc tout le monde de repos, le voisin du dessus qui casse ses murs, exclusivement de 8h a 9h du matin, pas apres ... sympa


----------



## Pharmacos (7 Octobre 2007)

Fools Garden - The lemon tree


----------



## Dark-Tintin (7 Octobre 2007)

Ben moi c'est pas vraiment la sonnerie du réveil mais après dans le bus pour pas me rendormir (je suis tellement crevé que obligé de mettre le réveil 20min plus tot et en snooz pour être sur de pas me rendormir...

Donc dans le bus ben évidemment je vais pas mettre du empyrium ou truc calme du genre qui feraient un effet ":sleep:zzzzz :sleep: ", mais plutôt Marduk, Behemoth, Gorgoroth, 1349 ou trucs du genre bien hard pour me réveiller


----------



## Pierrou (7 Octobre 2007)

Ah moi ce matin c'&#233;tait le r&#233;veil chat... enfin une variante..
Genre: "mmmaaaaaooowwwww tsschhh maaAAAAOOOOWWW !" par la fen&#234;tre ouverte... 

Donc oblig&#233; de me lever en courant, de d&#233;valer l'escalier et de sortir de la maison pour s&#233;parer les deux matous qui se bastonnaient... :rateau:

( mon chat arbore une jolie plaie ouverte sur le flanc d'ailleurs  )

Un dimanche en plus !


----------



## Aurélie85 (7 Octobre 2007)

Pierrou a dit:


> Un dimanche en plus !



Ouuuuaiiiis, peuvent pas faire ça un autre jour, bordel?


----------



## Amok (7 Octobre 2007)

Aur&#233;lie85;4430249 a dit:
			
		

> Ouuuuaiiiis, peuvent pas faire &#231;a un autre jour, bordel?




Tout le monde s'en fout, mais ce matin je me suis pris le sexe dans l'oeil. Un dimanche, au r&#233;veil, c'est pas cool. J'ai l'oeil gauche qui pleure depuis ce matin. Certains jours, je r&#234;ve d'&#234;tre une nana. Comment je vais faire, avec ce rimel qui coule ?


----------



## anntraxh (7 Octobre 2007)

ce matin, j'en ai r&#234;v&#233; aussi .


----------



## Amok (7 Octobre 2007)

anntraxh a dit:


> ce matin, j'en ai rêvé aussi .



D'avoir un membre qui te perfore la rétine ? bah la prochaine fois, passe chez moi, si je peux déléguer, ce sera avec plaisir !  :love:


----------



## anntraxh (7 Octobre 2007)

Amok a dit:


> D'avoir un membre qui te perfore la rétine ? bah la prochaine fois, passe chez moi, si je peux déléguer, ce sera avec plaisir !  :love:



mais non hé

d'être une nana !


----------



## alèm (7 Octobre 2007)

_ce matin, j'ai &#233;t&#233; la sonnerie de r&#233;veil de rezba&#8230; bah il s'en est toujours pas remis&#8230; demain ma sonnerie, c'est le chat qui tente de fusionner ses griffes avec mes cuisses en ce moment&#8230;

question subsidiaire : qui a revers&#233; de la vodka apr&#232;s le Pu Ehr hier ? 
_


----------



## Pierrou (7 Octobre 2007)

Moi demain &#231;a va &#234;tre, vers 7h30... 

"H&#233;, t'as pas cours &#224; la fac, ce matin ?" :rateau:


_(Nan, je gratte pas les cours... c'est juste que le lundi matin... c'est dur ! )_


----------



## WebOliver (7 Octobre 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Tout le monde s'en fout, mais ce matin je me suis pris le sexe dans l'oeil. Un dimanche, au réveil, c'est pas cool. J'ai l'oeil gauche qui pleure depuis ce matin. Certains jours, je rêve d'être une nana. Comment je vais faire, avec ce rimel qui coule ?


 
Je l'avais sentie venir.


----------



## sundance (8 Octobre 2007)

les meilleurs réveils sont les matous apparemment  

nous casse les zoreilles le matin au réveil pour ensuite ronfler toute la sainte journée:mouais:  

quand je pense qu'on a retrouvé il y a quelque temps 80 matous dans un appart de 60 m2, j'ose imaginer le boucan et l'odeur! de quoi réveiller un cimetière! :afraid:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Tout le monde s'en fout, mais ce matin je me suis pris le sexe dans l'oeil. Un dimanche, au r&#233;veil, c'est pas cool. J'ai l'oeil gauche qui pleure depuis ce matin. Certains jours, je r&#234;ve d'&#234;tre une nana. Comment je vais faire, avec ce rimel qui coule ?


Et ben maintenant, tu sais qu'il ne faut pas mettre ton &#339;il de verre dans ta poche kangourou&#8230;


----------



## Pierrou (8 Octobre 2007)

Ca m'arrive aussi, le sexe dans l'oeil... 


Ca m'apprendra &#224; me la foutre sur l'oreille... :rateau:


( sans compter que la proth&#232;se p&#233;nienne Maxtor XFS-724 fabriqu&#233;e sur Coruscant, c'est po du truc de lopette... Coefficient de p&#233;n&#233;tration, tout &#231;a...   )


----------



## kisbizz (8 Octobre 2007)

si quelq'un d'entre vous se leve tous les mardi et jeudi vers 6h00* et qui n'a *jamais loup&#233; son reveil
*faitez moi signe.......
je vous refile mon num pour m'appeler jusqu'a  que vous entendez
 "ohhhh c'est bon, maintenant tu peux raccrocher**"  




* bientot je n'a que a rester dormir au boulot :mouais: 

**cela va de soi que on doit pas s'attendre a un merci de ma part,
au reveil suis pas d'humeur  :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## Chang (9 Octobre 2007)

kisbizz a dit:


> si quelq'un d'entre vous se leve tous les mardi et jeudi vers 6h00* et qui n'a *jamais loupé son reveil
> *faitez moi signe.......
> je vous refile mon num pour m'appeler jusqu'a  que vous entendez
> "ohhhh c'est bon, maintenant tu peux raccrocher**"



Ca me fait du midi chez moi, donc pas de probleme, fais peter le tel, ya moyen de se marrer ...  ...


----------



## sundance (9 Octobre 2007)

on peut aussi couper son tél, balancer son réveil, couper la langue du chat, étouffer son conjoint qui ronfle


----------



## guytantakul (9 Octobre 2007)

... et occulter l'évacuation du sanibroyeur dans la cave (j'ai repéré la dérivation)


----------



## sundance (9 Octobre 2007)

ouais mais là reste l'odeur:mouais: 
soluce dormir avec un masque et un tuba


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2007)

Mérou jovial, sort de ce corps !!!!


----------



## sundance (9 Octobre 2007)

t'as qu'à voir ma tronche :sick:


----------



## kisbizz (9 Octobre 2007)

pour demain sa ira ........pas besoin de me lever trop tot     

au fait , comment prevenir le voisin hard rockeur ? :mouais:


----------



## sundance (9 Octobre 2007)

tu fais sauter les plombs


----------



## Pierrou (9 Octobre 2007)

Ou tu charges les plombs... 

dans la vieille p&#233;toire du grand p&#232;re...


----------



## Joffrey (14 Octobre 2007)

p4bl0 a dit:


> Hello !
> 
> Du coup je me demandais :
> Avec quoi vous vous réveillez ? Votre Mac ? Votre portable ? Un radio-réveil ?
> ...


 
Moi c'est mon gsm qui me réveille en faisant beep beep de plus en plus fort... grrr


----------



## sundance (15 Octobre 2007)

débranches! débranches touuuuuuttttttt!


----------



## Nephou (15 Octobre 2007)

sundance a dit:


> débranches! débranches touuuuuuttttttt!




clic

_merci et au revoir_


----------

